# iPhone apps: weight



## Mr Q (Jul 5, 2011)

If you've got an iPhone I definitely recommend this app. Tracking your weight on a daily basis is a bit obsessive but I do because I simply stand on the scales each morning for 5 seconds and forget it. Google "Withings". And check out "Weightbot" in the Apps store.

You don't need an iPhone to use this - but it's even more cool if you have. Weight/fat content is automatically sent over Wi-Fi/internet to a secure site where you can track it/graph it. And if you have an iPhone it interfaces directly to this app. Which has a very elegant UI.

Here's my, frankly depressing, results from the last week or so - but hopefully this is about to change. I'm about to embark on my first PH cycle so hope to see this curve going up soon!

Bit geeky but I've got a load of iPhone apps to complement my diet & training. They are all very useful - not essential but they help me with discipline and motivation. I'll post details over the coming weeks in case they're of interest...


----------



## Warman (Aug 13, 2010)

I find the App `Gym buddy` pretty helpful it doesnt give you all the crap about how to do this and that, you simply put in your own programmes and can add exerercises ect, it tracks how often you train, your lifts and can time your rest, put it into graphs and more.

That and music is why i use my phone in gym, never understand why people moan about phones in the gym, ye if people are calling / texting its annoying, but phones have other uses these days!


----------



## matt2002_uk (Nov 29, 2010)

Gym buddy is awesome


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

Myfitnesspal is awesome. Get macro breakdowns in %, weight tracking, barcode scan foods into it etc. Weight tracker too. Brilliant and free


----------



## Mr Q (Jul 5, 2011)

Yep - I've used Gym Buddy - still have it on my phone. Warman - I agree with you about the crap that often gets bundled with these apps like instructions on lifting weights. That's why I liked Gym Buddy too but I found one that suits me even better for the same reason - check out the Full Fitness app.

I also found Waterlogged useful (premium edition allows you to set reminders).

And Pillboxie is handy if you take a lot of supplements throughout the day.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Warman said:


> I find the App `Gym buddy` pretty helpful it doesnt give you all the crap about how to do this and that, you simply put in your own programmes and can add exerercises ect, it tracks how often you train, your lifts and can time your rest, put it into graphs and more.
> 
> That and music is why i use my phone in gym, never understand why people moan about phones in the gym, ye if people are calling / texting its annoying, but phones have other uses these days!


This sounds great but it doesn't come up when I search for it, is it just for IPhones only as I have a Vodafone Android?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

For android try 'Jefit' for the gym and 'My Fitness Pal' for diet tracking


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Shady45 said:


> For android try 'Jefit' for the gym and 'My Fitness Pal' for diet tracking


Nice one, thanks mate!


----------

